# When will 2016 hops be available for sale



## galactaphonic (26/4/16)

Would anyone happen to know when we could expect to see the 2016 season hops available in the stores?


----------



## dkaos (29/4/16)

I think pretty soon mate, don't forget to check eBay too, as people sell Rhizomes there. Also people sell rhizomes in the for sale section here.


----------



## Feldon (29/4/16)

Which season?

Northern hemisphere or southern hemisphere.


----------



## Yob (29/4/16)

I presume you are talking about Australian Crops (2016)

Northern Hemisphere Crops (2015) are about but scarce in volume..

terrible year for hops in general frankly..


----------



## goatus (29/4/16)

Will be interesting to see if southern hemisphere hop varieties start to become sparse too, there must be more demand seeing as the US crops seem to be short.


----------



## kunfaced (29/4/16)

I'd give my left nut for a good amount of Sylva, or a 'zome


----------

